# Maumee river boat anchor? Pic?



## Yesimfishingagain (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd like to see a good pic of a anchor used in the river during the walleye run. I'm going to make one this winter. I think this year I'm going to brave it. Got a good 14ft v with a 25 horse. Also how much rope do u let out compared to normal lake conditions. I plan on anchoring n and practicing in slack water b4 venturing up toward rapids. Fished the run 15yrs from shore.


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

I use a 80 lbs pyramid anchor that not a river you want to mess around in


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/river-anchor-for-maumee-pic.580015/#post-6151888


----------

